# ECHO PB-250 LN oil in cylinder



## deernutz (Sep 16, 2015)

I have an Echo PB-250 LN leaf blower that died on me the other day. Have had it for two years and haven't used it a ton. The power has slowly decreased over the last year or so. In the spring I changed out the plug and it ran better for a little bit and then lost power again. Yesterday I fired it up and it ran poorly, bogging down and then finally quit...won't start back up. I use no ethanol gas for mix and always drain it when I am done. Pulled the plug and muffler and the piston and cylider walls are black with oil. No scoring that I can see but it is pretty hard to tell with the oil in there. Seems to have good compression. The last plug I replaced and this one look pretty dark but I guess I dont know exactly how it should look. I probably mix at closer to 40:1 than the 50:1 recommended so maybe that is the issue? Wondering what the problem might be and what to do about the oil in the cylinder? Thanks for any help


----------



## FishNJ (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a PB231LN and a Shindaiwa trimmer both with Cat mufflers that got blocked in no time and wouldn't run. Needed a muffler mod bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 17, 2015)

the 250s had a recall


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 17, 2015)

check the flywheel key first


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 17, 2015)

then start with the muffler, tank vent, fuel system


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 18, 2015)

any luck


----------



## deernutz (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Tank vent and lines seem OK. Opened up the muffler and took it apart. Didn't look like any deposits clogging it. It has a few baffles that I removed thinking unrestricted airflow and then tried to replace the front plate...and then promptly sheared 2 of the screws so have to order a new muffler [emoji53] I will have time to take a look at the flywheel this weekend. Never done any repairs on small engines so I am bumbling through this LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 23, 2015)

see if this helps


----------



## deernutz (Oct 11, 2015)

Pulled the flywheel off and it looks like maybe some metal has been sheared off the tip of the key that engages the groove in the shaft. Not sure what exactly it would /should look like but I have a replacement on the way. Hopefully this does it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 11, 2015)

Make sure the flywheel is metal instead of plastic


----------

